# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Friday Night Mead Musings with Rinnie

## Guest

Yes, I was able to procure more of this awesome mead, and wanted to say while the site is still small that I appreciate all of you--even the pains in my ass.

I never thought that I would meet such good friends over the electronic medium.  I never thought that political forums in general would have such an impact on my life for good.

I love all of you.  I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve!

So, to all of you to get the Friday party started my Detroit homeboy:





_Hi, my name is
Hi, my name is
Hi, my name is
cchika-cchika, Rin-Shady!


Oh, and when I am getting some regular like, I'll miss you all.  
_

----------

Network (02-22-2013),St James (02-22-2013)

----------


## Network

U Crazay

No one says "mead" 'round here.


I could rap this entire album word for word.  Boast Boast.  High School memoirs.

----------



----------


## St James

lord, ma age shows.............

----------

Network (02-22-2013)

----------


## Network

> lord, ma age shows.............



That was a good sneak-flirt with Rinnie.   :Wink: 

I have an appreciation for the 80s music and cool ass threads (clothes).  Some of the newer indy music is trying to recapture some of that 80ism.

----------


## countryboy

> Yes, I was able to procure more of this awesome mead, and wanted to say while the site is still small that I appreciate all of you--even the pains in my ass.
> 
> I never thought that I would meet such good friends over the electronic medium.  I never thought that political forums in general would have such an impact on my life for good.
> 
> I love all of you.  I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve!
> 
> So, to all of you to get the Friday party started my Detroit homeboy:
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Bilbo reference, Eminen I could take or leave.  :Big Grin:  

Never tried Meade, but always wanted to. I've had five Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA, does that count?  :Big Grin:

----------

Network (02-22-2013)

----------


## Network

> Love the Bilbo reference, Eminen I could take or leave.  
> 
> Never tried Meade, but always wanted to. I've had five Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA, does that count?



Imperial beers are the win.  Liquor is too much, wine is whiny, and I don't like filling myself with gallons of light beer for a buzz.

6 pack of extra IPA, heaven sent.

----------

countryboy (02-22-2013)

----------


## Karl

> Yes, I was able to procure more of this awesome mead, and wanted to say while the site is still small that I appreciate all of you--even the pains in my ass.
> 
> I never thought that I would meet such good friends over the electronic medium.  I never thought that political forums in general would have such an impact on my life for good.
> 
> I love all of you.  I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve!
> 
> So, to all of you to get the Friday party started my Detroit homeboy:
> 
> 
> ...


The site might be small yet but it's catching on and an excellent group of people great discussions when they get going and Trinity been working hard t o promote the place anyhow sure it's slow but think quality versus quantity alot of sites are just playground infestested with trolls and childish name calling and extremeists atleast this place has some balance and they don't tolerate bullshit actually this place has some class ya might say.

----------


## Karl

> Yes, I was able to procure more of this awesome mead, and wanted to say while the site is still small that I appreciate all of you--even the pains in my ass.
> 
> I never thought that I would meet such good friends over the electronic medium.  I never thought that political forums in general would have such an impact on my life for good.
> 
> I love all of you.  I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve!
> 
> So, to all of you to get the Friday party started my Detroit homeboy:
> 
> 
> ...


The site might be small yet but it's catching on and an excellent group of people great discussions when they get going and Trinity been working hard t o promote the place anyhow sure it's slow but think quality versus quantity alot of sites are just playground infestested with trolls and childish name calling and extremeists atleast this place has some balance and they don't tolerate bullshit actually this place has some class ya might say.

----------


## Network

> The site might be small yet but it's catching on and an excellent group of people great discussions when they get going and Trinity been working hard t o promote the place anyhow sure it's slow but think quality versus quantity alot of sites are just playground infestested with trolls and childish name calling and extremeists atleast this place has some balance and they don't tolerate bullshit actually this place has some class ya might say.



Pointless threads roll the best, as most of us agree on most issues and see no need to comment on serious threads.  lol.

It is friday night though..

It really only takes 3 to 5 people to carry a single thread.  What I've noticed here is most of the people are non-confrontational and don't want to argue for pages, like I've seen at other forums.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I've been drinkin' on this baby:

----------

Network (02-22-2013)

----------


## Network

> I've been drinkin' on this baby:



You bout it bout it?


If I'm drinkin liquor, it's brown and it's going down.....quickly.


Jack & Coke
x20

----------


## Network

Rinnie, why start a Friday Night thread and run off.  You waste of alien flesh.  I swear to Xenu.

----------



----------


## Karl

> Pointless threads roll the best, as most of us agree on most issues and see no need to comment on serious threads.  lol.
> 
> It is friday night though..
> 
> It really only takes 3 to 5 people to carry a single thread.  What I've noticed here is most of the people are non-confrontational and don't want to argue for pages, like I've seen at other forums.


I think in reality much of us are lonely & lacking socially in real life so we compensate by joining these internet boards seeking artificial social lives.

----------


## Network

> I think in reality much of us are lonely & lacking socially in real life so we compensate by joining these internet boards seeking artificial social lives.



Probably so.  As for me, I'm just here because the corporations on TV are after me and I can post here to avoid watching them.

----------


## Guest

> Pointless threads roll the best, as most of us agree on most issues and see no need to comment on serious threads.  lol.
> 
> It is friday night though..
> 
> It really only takes 3 to 5 people to carry a single thread.  What I've noticed here is most of the people are non-confrontational and don't want to argue for pages, like I've seen at other forums.


3 to 5 drunk people, you mean.   :Wink:

----------

Network (02-22-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I think in reality much of us are lonely & lacking socially in real life so we compensate by joining these internet boards seeking artificial social lives.


I actually was not lonely but was kinda like 

MEH

then I got tricked by a tricksy hobbitses and now I'm off to Mirkwood to live with the elves.

----------


## Guest

> Rinnie, why start a Friday Night thread and run off.  You waste of alien flesh.  I swear to Xenu.


Had to communicate with the incorporeal one.

----------


## Network

> 3 to 5 drunk people, you mean.



precisely.  Inhibitions to the wind.

----------


## Guest

> precisely.  Inhibitions to the wind.


Will Smith doesn't have to cuss to sell rap albums, but I do, so fuck him and fuck you, too!

----------


## Network

> Had to communicate with the incorporeal one.



woah.  that word...

Long phone conversation with smooches and such, eh?

----------


## Network

TRAT doesn't like my Catholic Comedy.  It's a sham...e.

----------


## Guest

> woah.  that word...
> 
> Long phone conversation with smooches and such, eh?


Does he seem like the type that has smoochie boochies over that type of medium?  <=vague psychic reference, get it...get it?

----------


## Fearandloathing

I am an alcoholic who has been sober 22 and a half years.

None for me thanks.

----------



----------


## Network

> Does he seem like the type that has smoochie boochies over that type of medium?  <=vague psychic reference, get it...get it?


Yes.



Looking at the life on this planet, sir, no sign of it
All I can see is a bunch of smoke flyin'
And I'm so high that I might die if I go by it
Let me out of this place
I'm outta place
I'm in outer space
I've just vanished without a trace
I'm going to a pretty place now where the flowers grow
I'll be back in an hour or so

----------


## Guest

> Yes.



Yehhhhh, it took us forever to get to the point where we now can openly express the neurological distress and lapse in synapses that occurs due to an extended period of separation, as well as, those rising levels of oxytocin, dopamine, and seratonin which correspond with thoughts of the other person.

----------


## Network

15 members and 82 guests
But no requests for a video to share in jest
No one even wanting to anonymously puff out chests
to relieve the stress of the week long quest

For profit
Four prophets told me once
Motherfucker, you're simply a dunce.

----------


## Karl

> I am an alcoholic who has been sober 22 and a half years.None for me thanks.


I'm on the wagon myself though only about 5 years still go to meetings once in awhile.

----------


## Guest

_Met a retarded kid named Greg with a wooden leg
Snatched it off and beat him over the fucking head with the peg
_

----------


## Network

What the fuck is an alcoholic?  My entire plans for the future include an Apocalyptic death within 20 years.

----------


## Network

I gotta 100thousand saved but the lizards gonna steal it.
They'll put the whores on the news to say deal wit it.

----------



----------


## Guest

> What the fuck is an alcoholic?  My entire plans for the future include an Apocalyptic death within 20 years.


Then why go to work now?  I'm hoping I'll survive and all the rest of you guys will be gone.

_Hi, my name is, Hi, my name is..._

----------


## Network

> Then why go to work now?  I'm hoping I'll survive and all the rest of you guys will be gone.
> 
> _Hi, my name is, Hi, my name is..._



I'm planning my own exit.  I can retire at 33 and live for 7 years, then pigeon dive.

I will run wild during that time, because I abide by the tenants of Satanism, without calling myself one or flashing signs like the pop children do.

----------


## Karl

> Then why go to work now?  I'm hoping I'll survive and all the rest of you guys will be gone.
> 
> _Hi, my name is, Hi, my name is..._


I often fantasize about whar if the rest of humanity died off

I mean if everybody else died the stores n wharehouses are well stocked to last your days nobody to stop you breaking in 

Now I'd imagine packs of wild animals would be a problem and nuclear power plants could malfunction without human intervention 

Nonetheless I see a silver lining in a world without other people

----------

Network (02-22-2013)

----------


## Network

> I often fantasize about whar if the rest of humanity died off
> 
> I mean if everybody else died the stores n wharehouses are well stocked to last your days nobody to stop you breaking in 
> 
> Now I'd imagine packs of wild animals would be a problem and nuclear power plants could malfunction without human intervention 
> 
> Nonetheless I see a silver lining in a world without other people



Quickly becoming one of my favorite posters, especially your dog.

I would like to be one of the last few left, but don't wish death on the others.  But if it turns out that way, I'd have a ball.

----------


## Guest

> I often fantasize about whar if the rest of humanity died off
> 
> I mean if everybody else died the stores n wharehouses are well stocked to last your days nobody to stop you breaking in 
> 
> Now I'd imagine packs of wild animals would be a problem and nuclear power plants could malfunction without human intervention 
> 
> Nonetheless I see a silver lining in a world without other people


Yes.  This is a nice fantasy.  Especially if I can run wild in Bergdorfs.

----------


## Network

I like listening to Doug Casey talks.  He always seems to make fun of people who do not have enough money yet to retire to Bergdorfs.  

It's not in a mean manner, but it's like "why aren't you rich yet"?  Fuck that.

----------


## Guest

> I like listening to Doug Casey talks.  He always seems to make fun of people who do not have enough money yet to retire to Bergdorfs.  
> 
> It's not in a mean manner, but it's like "why aren't you rich yet"?  Fuck that.


Why?  So you can sit me here, next to Britney Spears?

----------

Network (02-22-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I'm not an alcoholic. I can stop any time I want to.

I just don't want to  :Tongue:

----------



----------


## Network

> Why?  So you can sit me here, next to Britney Spears?


I sit your Avatar next to Taylor Swift if you must know.

lol

I don't know what you'r mean.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I sit your Avatar next to Taylor Swift if you must know.
> 
> lol
> 
> *I don't know what you'r mean*.


No, I'm vindictive.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> No, I'm vindictive.


If you're vindictive, I'm a ******, and we both know that ain't the case.

----------


## Network

I've incurred no debt with dearest Rinnie.  

Therefore, I must assume she is a Bitch.  Always a safe bet when it comes to those without penis power.

----------


## Guest

> If you're vindictive, I'm a ******, and we both know that ain't the case.


I need a pain shot, and a shot of plain scotch
Purple haze and acid raindrops

----------


## Guest

> I've incurred no debt with dearest Rinnie.  
> 
> Therefore, I must assume she is a Bitch.  Always a safe bet when it comes to those without penis power.


You might be correct.

----------


## Network

> I need a pain shot, and a shot of plain scotch
> Purple haze and acid raindrops



But your dryness drains crops, and stains mops
With your plain tops from saint shops

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I need a pain shot, and a shot of plain scotch
> Purple haze and acid raindrops


Pain shot? Why?

----------


## Guest

> Pain shot? Why?


Cuz I'm Slim Shady...

----------

The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## Network

> Pain shot? Why?



Becuz the crane drops loads of fake plane props
Microsoft paint slops

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

...

*pours another glass of whiskey*

----------


## The XL

> Cuz I'm Slim Shady...


The real Slim Shady?

----------


## The XL

Am I the only one not drinking?  I have a drinking engagement with someone I hold dear tomorrow, and I'd like it if my head doesn't explode before then, lol.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The real Slim Shady?


Hell naw. She's a poser. A vindictive poser. With a hat.

----------


## Network

You can't feel peer pressure over the internet.

There is a study for us.  Now, lobby the government for 5 million to cover it.  A drop in their hat.

----------


## Guest

> Hell naw. She's a poser. A vindictive poser. With a hat.


Here's my hat you bitch!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Here's my hat you bitch!


Don't make me get my bucket of watyer!

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Water. Goddammit. Who the fuck misspels water?

----------

Network (02-22-2013),The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Water. Goddammit. Who the fuck misspels water?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-22-2013)

----------


## Network

> Water. Goddammit. Who the fuck misspels water?



I like watyer better.  It's an important slang word.  Why type out "what are you" when you can say "watyer" doing?

----------



----------


## Guest

> Water. Goddammit. Who the fuck misspels water?


You write water, I write watter...

----------


## Network

Yall say you all and I say wuter.

----------


## The XL

I came in 4th place in my 6th grade spelling bee.  I believe it was May of 2000.  Good times.

I just wanted to share that with you all. Psychosis is the word that eliminated me.  I actually spelled it wrong again here.  Thank you spellcheck.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I like watyer better.  It's an important slang word.  Why type out "what are you" when you can say "watyer" doing?


That sounds like it shoulda been coined by a Southerner.

----------


## Network

> That sounds like it shoulda been coined by a Southerner.



You coined it, new southerner.  Holla at Webster.

Grammer and Spelling is for fascests.

----------


## Guest

Sometimes it's hard just dealing with real life
Sometimes I wanna jump on stage and just kill mics
And show these peoples what my skills is like
But I'm still white, sometimes I hate life   :Frown:

----------

Network (02-22-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I came in 4th place in my 6th grade spelling bee.  I believe it was May of 2000.  Good times.
> 
> I just wanted to share that with you all. Psychosis is the word that eliminated me.  I actually spelled it wrong again here.  Thank you spellcheck.


Psychosis...that the one where yer fuckin' nuts?

----------


## Guest

> I came in 4th place in my 6th grade spelling bee.  I believe it was May of 2000.  Good times.
> 
> I just wanted to share that with you all. Psychosis is the word that eliminated me.  I actually spelled it wrong again here.  Thank you spellcheck.


Spelling bee?  You so white!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You coined it, new southerner.  Holla at Webster.
> 
> Grammer and Spelling is for fascests.


Holy god, I DID coin it!

----------


## Network

What the spelling bee on this wurd?

----------


## The XL

> Spelling bee?  You so white!

----------



----------


## Network

> Sometimes it's hard just dealing with real life
> Sometimes I wanna jump on stage and just kill mics
> And show these peoples what my skills is like
> But I'm still white, sometimes I hate life


Did you make that up or copy it from a bad white rapper?  lol.

Best rapper around is Aesop Rock.  Check'im'out

----------


## The XL

> Spelling bee?  You so white!


I was one of the two white people in the class and I'm came in 4th, bested by my other fellow white classmate and two minorities.

I'm a failure as a white person.

----------



----------


## The XL

> Did you make that up or copy it from a bad white rapper?  lol.
> 
> Best rapper around is Aesop Rock.  Check'im'out


My brother would love you.  He loves that mother fucker and wouldn't shut up about him for years.  

You two might be the only people who listen to him, tho

----------


## Network

My schools were so poor that we din't have spelling bees or dictionaries.  Thanks Obama.

----------



----------


## Guest

_Now everybody from the 313
_
(Note, that would be just "me"--so ya'll keep yo hands DOWN)

_Put your muthafuckin' hands up and follow me
Everybody from the 313, put your muthafuckin' hands up
Look Look

Now while he stands tough
Notice that this man did not have his hands up
This Free World got you gassed up
Now who's afraid of the Big Bad Wolf_

_1, 2, 3 and to the 4
1 Pac, 2 Pac, 3 Pac, 4
4 Pac, 3 Pac, 2 Pac, 1
You're Pac, he's Pac, no Pac, none_

----------

The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Sometimes it's hard just dealing with real life
> Sometimes I wanna jump on stage and just kill mics
> And show these peoples what my skills is like
> But I'm still white, sometimes I hate life


I can't rap for shit but this dude, he named James Dean. He said to dream as if you'll live forever and live as if you'll die today. If you hate life sometimes, you aren't living it like you'll die that day.

...that last sentence was me btw.

----------


## Guest

> Did you make that up or copy it from a bad white rapper?  lol.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-22-2013),The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## Network

> My brother would love you.  He loves that mother fucker and wouldn't shut up about him for years.  
> 
> You two might be the only people who listen to him, tho


Hi-Five a rep to your bro for me.  Aesop is outlandish, nonsensical, clever, and therefore, amazing.

----------

The XL (02-22-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Hi-Five a rep to your bro for me.  Aesop is outlandish, nonsensical, clever, and therefore, amazing.


He will be surprised that another like him exists.

----------


## Network

> He will be surprised that another like him exists.


lol...nah man, he's popular, not MTV popular, but fake bin Laden assassination popular.







Down from a huntable surplus to 1.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

This is the shit!

----------

Network (02-22-2013)

----------


## Guest

I likey The Coup


Step to Burger King to attack it like a Shaolin
I never pay for shit that I can get by doing dirt
Link up to the girl cashier and start to flirt
All up in her face and her breath was like murder
Damn, the shit I do for a free hamburger!

Well you got my number, you gonna call me tonight?
It depends,  is them burgers attached to a price?
I'm just kidding, I'mma call, even write you love letters
Thanks for the burgers, um...hook me up with a Dr Pepper

----------


## Guest

Hey @Network

are you rhesus negative like me?

Just wanna insert a lil conspiracy up in this beach

----------


## Network

> This is the shit!


It's definitely entertaining.  They like the vocal effects.

----------


## Network

> Hey @Network
> 
> are you rhesus negative like me?
> 
> Just wanna insert a lil conspiracy up in this beach



You saying you need a donor, right?

I don't know what blood type I am.  I've never seen a doctor.  I'm quite sure that all O negatives are reptilians tho, and I can tell you are one, just like you just admitted, which is why I call you a lizard.

----------


## Guest

> You saying you need a donor, right?
> 
> I don't know what blood type I am.  I've never seen a doctor.  I'm quite sure that all O negatives are reptilians tho, and I can tell you are one, just like you just admitted, which is why I call you a lizard.


Naw, just the lineage of the Watchers.   :Wink: 

But surreyously...you really don't know if you're a neg?

----------


## The XL

> Naw, just the lineage of the Watchers.  
> 
> But surreyously...*you really don't know if you're a neg?*


That's racist.

----------



----------


## Network

> Naw, just the lineage of the Watchers.  
> 
> But surreyously...you really don't know if you're a neg?



I'm not.  B neg, I think.  Not sure, but never been told it was rare blood before they stole it and drank it.

----------



----------


## Network

I've never been sick.


Yo, change the fucking channel.
I burn a coma candle.
When the flame fades, consider my flat line a soldier sample.
We them cats talking noise behind that New York trash heap where the stench of commuter briefcase replaces a bad sleep.
And it's the work of zig-zaggers versus piggy badge flashers training generation fallout.
Waterfall, bricklayer, pincushion crawl out.
There's smoke in my iris, but I painted a sunny day on the insides of my eyelids so I'm ready now.
(What you ready for?)

<span style="color: rgb(103, 103, 103); font-family: Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif; font-size: 14px; line-height: 21.328125px;">

----------


## The XL

Too much neg in this thread.

----------

Network (02-23-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Awesome. I get to go paintballing tomorrow with a big ass hangover. Then work.

----------



----------


## The XL

I'm gonna be out drinking with this chick tomorrow.  She likes to drink, so I gotta be on my A game.  Hell, she might even be drinking as we speak.

----------


## The XL

> Awesome. I get to go paintballing tomorrow with a big ass hangover. Then work.


That sounds like it's going to suck, lol

----------


## Network

> Awesome. I get to go paintballing tomorrow with a big ass hangover. Then work.


Play the paintball, skip the work.

----------


## The XL

Last time I played paintball, I almost got my finger shot off.  That sucked.

----------


## Guest

For shits and giggles on the RH neg

Characteristics that can be scientifically proved or observed:

larger than average head sizelow blood pressurelow pulse rateextra vertebrae or ribhigh IQheightened senses, including visioncannot be clonedlight colored hair, mostly red or reddish,light colored eyes (blue, green or greenish brown eyes)sensitive to sun and heatoften are healersbody scars that cannot be explainedoften have empathetic illnesses

*Common characteristics of thought in people who have RH negative blood*Characteristics of thought:

an otherworldly feelinga feeling of having a mission in lifelooking for truth or answersempathetic and compassionatefeeling like an outsiderespecially interested in space and/or sciencesubject to shocks or scares

*"Magical" characteristics of RH negative*Strange "magical" characteristics that are debatable:

some sort of extrasensory and/or psychic ability,hightened intuition,psychic dreamsmight be able to interfere with electricityprone to experiencing abduction by aliens!strange things happening that cannot be explained

I've seen it in other spots, but got it here:http://cielclark.hubpages.com/hub/Ar...blood-pressure

I did find this creepy "registry", where they want all this info on you

http://rhnegativeregistry.com/rh-neg...ome-page-.html

----------

Network (02-23-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Too much neg in this thread.


I ain't a racist, but I 

*<<<Insulting rant removed.>>>

That matter was put to bed and should not be revisited.
So seriously, knock this crap off. 
Posting drunk is NEVER a good idea. 
Sleep it off.*

----------



----------


## Guest

> Last time I played paintball, I almost got my finger shot off.  That sucked.


wtf?

----------


## Network

> For shits and giggles on the RH neg
> 
> Characteristics that can be scientifically proved or observed:
> 
> larger than average head sizelow blood pressurelow pulse rateextra vertebrae or ribhigh IQheightened senses, including visioncannot be clonedlight colored hair, mostly red or reddish,light colored eyes (blue, green or greenish brown eyes)sensitive to sun and heatoften are healersbody scars that cannot be explainedoften have empathetic illnesses
> 
> *Common characteristics of thought in people who have RH negative blood*
> 
> Characteristics of thought:
> ...



Cool, Rinnie.  I told you they are lizards.



Don't tell me you ain't the droid that held the match to the charcoals.
Don't tell me Lucifer and God don't carpool.
(This is our school)
I'm not trying to graduate to life with a personalized bar-stool,
head in a jar on the desk, feet dangling in a shark pool.
(Man please) Man please

----------


## The XL

> I ain't a racist, but I ise the word ****** on occasion. I don't get why people get so offended over words like that. It's like when @kk8 threw a fit 'cause I called her a bitch. It's like, don't act like a bitch and I won't call you one. But to throw a hissy fit just 'cause you got called a word is silly.
> 
> ****** is even worse. There's a negative meaning to bitch but ****** is pretty much just a made up word. 
> 
> Seriously. Some people are just pussies. Words are fucking words.


Damn, Thinker went in.  Lmao.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I ain't a racist, but I ise the word ****** on occasion. I don't get why people get so offended over words like that. It's like when @kk8 threw a fit 'cause I called her a bitch. It's like, don't act like a bitch and I won't call you one. But to throw a hissy fit just 'cause you got called a word is silly.
> 
> ****** is even worse. There's a negative meaning to bitch but ****** is pretty much just a made up word. 
> 
> Seriously. Some people are just pussies. Words are fucking words.



I'm not gonna Rupaulogize for my language, ever.

Speaking of Ru...he/she said: If a word offends you, you got bigger problems than that word.  I agree.

----------


## The XL

> wtf?


I got shot right on my finger and that shit was numb for like an hour.

----------


## Guest

> Cool, Rinnie.  I told you they are lizards.


They?  Me no lizard.

----------


## Network

> They?  Me no lizard.


You don't have light hair or colorful eyes, according to the vid that paperboy sent me.

oahaha

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm not gonna Rupaulogize for my language, ever.
> 
> Speaking of Ru...he/she said: If a word offends you, you got bigger problems than that word.  I agree.


Hell, I'll drink to that. Ru was a fucking genius.

----------



----------


## Guest

> You don't have light hair or colorful eyes, according to the vid that paperboy sent me.
> 
> oahaha


I have colorful eyes, but I have black hair.

BUT...here's the weird thing, I have red hairs scattered throughout my head mixed in with the black.  I was showing this to...uhhhh...that other guy who doesn't post here anymore because he's a baby...surriously, it's weeerd.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Damn, Thinker went in.  Lmao.


Went in where? What?

----------


## The XL

My hair is so awesome that this chick only noticed my hair, even though I was shirtless at the time.  True story.

----------


## The XL

> Went in where? What?


Sorry, it's a street term.

----------


## Network

> I have colorful eyes, but I have black hair.
> 
> BUT...here's the weird thing, I have red hairs scattered throughout my head mixed in with the black.  I was showing this to...uhhhh...that other guy who doesn't post here anymore because he's a baby...surriously, it's weeerd.



I didn't make the O negative discovery.  Type O Negative and ancient alien researchers did.

Saw the liquid dreams of a thousand babies solidify and picked a rose.
It wilted the second I introduced myself as nervous.
Well, it appears the scars of learning have spoken.
Some are burning, some are frozen.
Some deserve tall tales, some wrote 'em.
Some are just a brutal repercussion of devotion.
Mine are all of the above 'cause everything leads to erosion.
Now where I live there's a homeless man.
He sits upon a crate
Yeah, He makes a rusty trumpet sound like the music that angels make.
Now if you ever come and visit me, I suggest you watch the show
Tell him Aesop Rock sent ya just to hear his horn blow like this

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Sorry, it's a street term.


What's it mean?

----------


## Guest

> What's it mean?


It means you be saying some serious shit.

----------

The XL (02-23-2013)

----------


## Network

Naggers are from earth

White people are from Mars and have the circadian rhythm of mars.  There was a great cataclysm and shifting of the planets.  Evolution doesn't justify the melanin.   

Check out the ancient history of the indigenous peoples.  All of them have a white "god" who came and used advanced technology and changed their ways of life.

----------



----------


## Guest

Yo, I gotsta be listening to my Paul is Dead podcast.  This chick was explaining how there was a Luciferianceeayehay connection.

So whatev's homies!

----------

The XL (02-23-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It means you be saying some serious shit.


Hell, I'm drunk. It makes me moody and philosophical.

----------


## Network

> Yo, I gotsta be listening to my Paul is Dead podcast.  This chick was explaining how there was a Luciferianceeayehay connection.
> 
> So whatev's homies!



Paul is Dead Podcast.

lol.  Paul never lived.  He was a Sim.

----------


## Network

Cracker aliens should go home.

XL, tell her to stop drinking
TRAT, play paintball and skip work
Rina, you're a reptilian, stare at your pupils for as long as possible.

----------


## Network

And I will be the last to post this night-morning.

Even though it's only 11:30 on the west coast.  I'm quite sure west-coasters are a hoax and don't exist.  I'm sure it has sunk into the ocean.

----------


## Trinnity

*This thread is CLOSED.*

----------

